# Game #52: Los Angeles Clippers (13-40) @ Phoenix Suns (28-23) - 2/17



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*
When: Tuesday, 9PM/7PM/6PM
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: Local or by illegal method *
*Previous Game:* *92-109 W @ Cleveland Cavaliers*












*Phoenix Suns (28-23) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] LeAndro Barbosa









[SF] Grant Hill









[PF] Amare Stoudemire







[C] Shaquille O'Neal * 


















*Los Angeles Clippers (13-40)

Starters: 








[PG] Baron Davis







[SG] Eric Gordon









[SF] Ricky Davis









[PF] Al Thornton







[C] Zach Randolph *


*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....Wakethe****Up*​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Will be interesting to see how they play tonight and in the upcoming games. Whatever happens, it'll definitely set the tone for the remainder of the season.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

This is it. IF they don't close out this month strong, they're done. Next month is a terribly tough stretch and they need momentum and confidence to make it to the playoffs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Can't find a link that's working, but Suns lead 15-6 7:52 left. Suns have hit 6/7 so far.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Link is finally working. Before it had Sixers-Pacers on it.

Suns up 29-18 with 2:47 left in the 1st. Nash, Hill and Barbosa all with 6 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Gentry's using Tucker, Dragic and Dudley now. 


Dragic had a nice drive and kick that got worked around to Tucker who hit it. Davis hits a 3 right after. 37-26, Suns though.


Randolph just got ejected for shoving Amundson in the face. After a loose ball foul, they had words.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Randolph is about to get a suspension for that, and probably more than 1 game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 41-26 at the end of 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic for 3!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Suns are playing with the type of energy that we've only seen 5-6 times this year.

Yay Gentry. Poor Porter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tucker with a nice lob to Shaq who dunked it with one hand.

Suns lead 50-31 with 9:19 left in the half.


----------



## patburkewhat? (May 24, 2006)

oh man this is exciting again. i'll keep my expectations realistic until we do this consistantly and against teams that don't suck, but this is more promising than last week...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^Same here. Although the team has sucked against even the lesser type teams this season. 


Suns up 60-40 with 5:48 left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Suns are shooting 75% so far in the 1st half - wow.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash on the break with the lob to Amundson. 

73-44, Suns 2:29 left in the half.

Suns have only missed 8 shots all game.


----------



## patburkewhat? (May 24, 2006)

wow. this is what we needed. i know it's awful sportsmanship, but i hope we keep pushing like this til the clock hits zero. i think a 130-150 point score would help a lot on so many levels.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa with a sweet behind the back pass to Hill for the layup.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 81-49 at the half


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

81 points at the half on 77% and a huge ovation from the crowd at the half - that's ridiculous.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol this telecast just showed that Baron and Nash - Step Brothers video clip during the half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hill with the midrange shot and the Suns hit a 100 with over 6mins left in the 3rd.

Suns lead 101-57.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Suns are making everything. Wow.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 118-72 at the end of 3.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

God DAMMIT they are beasting like crazy, Amare plays like possessed


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Please go for 50 Suns...please.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol Clippers with their backs turned, Dragic just ran up and jammed it home as they turned. He's got 10 pts. He even contributed early in the game. 

Damn, then he threw an awesome pass, but the layup was blown by Lopez. 


Suns lead 130-81 with just over 5 mins left.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

My looord 50!!! hahahaha


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Subs have also been in this whole qter and near end of the 3rd.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Since I've NEVER seen 50 point deficit in my entire life of watching NBA....hats off for seemingly rejuvenated Suns for this historical moment


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 140, Clippers 100*

Barbosa 24 pts (9-12), 7 rebs, 5 assists

Amare 23 pts (9-12), 5 rebs, 3 assists

Hill 20 pts (10-13), 3 rebs, 3 assists


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Please.... Build on this!! >_>


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> "I'm not going to back down from anybody," Amundson said. "I don't care who you are in this league."
> Randolph said he was merely trying to push Amundson away.
> 
> "He hopped up and got in my face and almost kissed me in my mouth," Randolph said. "I just pushed him out of my face.
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=290217021

WTF?


----------

